# lost motor cowling



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Lost my motor cowling this week just down from guess lake if by some super small chance someone finds it. 25hp mercury EFI. I will gladly pay a reward for it. I did look for it a while but the water was pretty murky. Anyone interested in diving to look for it id be willing to pay. The location was not that deep..


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hit a stump and lost mine in Milligan about a month ago, $330 for a replacement...


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

I don't understand how the cowling comes loose. Is it because of defective locks or hinge points? I'm not being a SA, I'm just wondering what to check for so I don't loose mine. Thanks.


----------



## cone (Sep 15, 2011)

Any of your friends have a side imaging sonar? If so, I would get them to take a look. JMO Bob


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Mac1528 said:


> I don't understand how the cowling comes loose. Is it because of defective locks or hinge points? I'm not being a SA, I'm just wondering what to check for so I don't loose mine. Thanks.


Big stumps!


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

Dang Scott that sucks! Good luck finding a used one, why in the world are those things so expensive?


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Priced the replacement. Close to 700 bucks.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

gastonfish said:


> Priced the replacement. Close to 700 bucks.


Wow, they are ridiculous in price...I lost mine the first time a couple years back, but I was able to dive down and get it back, this last time it was knocked off, it sank in about a 10' black hole.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

gastonfish said:


> Priced the replacement. Close to 700 bucks.


Good lord....I'm not in business, but if I was I would surely check this out as a generic cowling with a discounted price.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

If it was an old square johnyrude I'd offer to make you one from aluminum but I'm sure the mercury was all kinds of weirdly shaped.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Appreciate it Josh but it is an odd ball. Comes in 3 pieces. I'll end up buying a new one I'm sure.


----------



## murfpcola (Aug 28, 2012)

Might check with Paul boyden customs on here. A while back he had several cowling for sale. Worth a shot. You did not say what year you need.


----------



## gastonfish (Mar 24, 2012)

Thanks it is a 2006 mercury 4 stroke


----------

